# Θες να κατουρήσεις; Απόδειξη!



## azimuthios (Mar 14, 2011)

Λόγω ενός ραντεβού βρέθηκα χθες τυχαία σε κατάστημα γνωστής αμερικανικής αλυσίδας καφέ στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και κάποια στιγμή ήρθε η στιγμή να πάω για τσισάκια. Εκεί λοιπόν δοκίμασα μια μεγάλη έκπληξη προσπαθώντας να σπρώξω την πόρτα, η οποία στην αρχή νόμιζα πως δεν άνοιγε επειδή ήταν κάποιος μέσα!

Ήθελε να πληκτρολογήσεις κωδικό για να μπεις μέσα! Και αυτός ο κωδικός βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος της απόδειξης... Ε, αυτό λοιπόν δεν το είχα ματαδεί ούτε ξανακούσει!  

Έτσι κατέβηκα κάτω και πήρα την απόδειξη και πληκτρολόγησα τον κωδικό και μπόρεσα να κάνω την ανάγκη μου... 

Ευτυχώς κιόλας που σε αφήνουν να χρησιμοποιείς τον ίδιο κωδικό για όλα τα άτομα της παρέας κι έτσι και ο φίλος που ήμασταν μαζί πήγε μετά από μένα. 

Επειδή λοιπόν κυκλοφορεί και μια ίωση που προκαλεί διάρροια και αναγούλα, θα πρότεινα αν υποψιάζεστε πως την έχετε να μην πάτε σε αυτό το καφέ, καθώς δεν ξέρετε τι μπορεί να σας προκύψει προσπαθώντας να βάλετε το μυστικό κωδικό!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2011)

Μου έχει τύχει σε καφετέρια, στο Λονδίνο, ευτυχώς δεν επειγόμουν!


----------



## crystal (Mar 14, 2011)

Α ναι, είναι νέο φρούτο. Ήμουν τις προάλλες για βόλτα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, κι επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε κι εγώ βρισκόμουν ήδη τρεις ώρες στους δρόμους, έπρεπε να πάω τουαλέτα κι είπα να καταφύγω στους φιλόξενους χώρους της γνωστής αμερικανικής αλυσίδας. Όταν κατάλαβα τι παίζει, δεν το πίστευα. Κι επειδή δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να πληρώσω πέντε ευρώ για τουαλέτα + καφέ που δεν ήθελα εκείνη τη στιγμή, έκανα επιτόπου στροφή, κατευθύνθηκα στο πρώτο τραπεζάκι και ζήτησα να μου δανείσουν μια απόδειξη. (Και όχι, δεν νιώθω τύψεις - κατά καιρούς την έχω χρυσώσει την αμερικανική αλυσίδα.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2011)

Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε! 
Αυτό δεν το έχω ξαναδεί πάντως, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, πόσοι ήταν πιά αυτοί που πήγαιναν στην τουαλέτα χωρίς να αγοράσουν κάτι από το μαγαζί που αναγκάστηκαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτό το σύστημα; Δεν αρκεί μια ταμπέλα "οι τουαλέτες είναι για τους πελάτες μόνο" ή κάτι τέτοιο; ΟΚ, μερικοί θα αδιαφορήσουν για την ταμπέλα, αλλά αρκετοί θα την δουν και θα ντραπούν να προχωρήσουν.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

Αυτά που κάνουν τώρα αυτοί,
τα 'κανε κι ένας άλλος, 
Βεσπασιανό τον λέγανε,
Ρωμαίος και μεγάλος

Τα ούρα φορολόγησε
διά να ξελασπώσει
και ιστορικά τον τίμησαν
το όνομα να δώσει
στου δρόμου τα ουρητήρια,
Ω κλέος, ποία δόξα!

Απαντήσεις:
Καλόπιοτα, βρε.
Δε μας κατουράς, ρε Αστροκουβά! 

Σε λίγο θα μας χρεώνουν και την καλημέρα.


----------



## nikosl (Mar 14, 2011)

δεν το εφαρμόζει μόνο η γνωστή αμερικάνικη αλυσίδα αλλά και μια ντόπια (αυτή που έχει για όνομα την κορφή των Ιμαλαΐων) -τουλάχιστον στο κατάστημα της Ομόνοιας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν χρειάζεται ο αριθμός της απόδειξης ή αν αρκεί οποιοσδήποτε αριθμός με τον ίδιο αριθμό ψηφίων- πόσο έξυπνο είναι το σύστημα; (η επιστημονική περιέργεια στην υπηρεσία της παραβατικότητας).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> ...αναρωτιέμαι, πόσοι ήταν πιά αυτοί που πήγαιναν στην τουαλέτα χωρίς να αγοράσουν κάτι από το μαγαζί που αναγκάστηκαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτό το σύστημα; Δεν αρκεί μια ταμπέλα "οι τουαλέτες είναι για τους πελάτες μόνο" ή κάτι τέτοιο;


Σκέψου πόσοι άστεγοι κυκλοφορούν αυτή τη στιγμή στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και αν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν ελληνικά. Επειδή τέτοιο σύστημα δεν το έχω δει ποτέ στα αμερικανικά μαγαζιά αυτής ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης αλυσίδας, κι επειδή ούτε στην Αθήνα είχαν τέτοιο σύστημα μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό τα συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά, νομίζω ότι είναι κι αυτό ένα καινούργιο φρούτο που προέκυψε από την οικονομική κρίση και τις συνέπειές της στον πληθυσμό των δυστυχισμένων που γυρνάνε σαν τις άδικες κατάρες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 15, 2011)

Δεν είναι καινούργιο σύστημα. Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, η χρήση της τουαλέτας σε μία άλλη γνωστή αμερικάνικη αλυσίδα ταχυεστιατορίων προϋποθέτει το σκανάρισμα της απόδειξης σε ένα εξωτερικό μάτι προκειμένου να ανοίξει η πόρτα. Αυτό με την πληκτρολόγηση είναι προφανώς εξέλιξη του συστήματος.

Νόμιζα ότι είχαν αυτό το σύστημα μόνο στην Αθήνα, αλλά έχει περάσει και στα υπόλοιπα υποκαταστήματα της επαρχίας όπως δυστυχώς διαπίστωσα σε μία περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι την τελευταία φορά που πήγα στην Αμερική, πριν από δύο χρόνια, δεν έτυχε να επισκεφτώ κανένα τέτοιο κατάστημα. Στις παλιότερες επισκέψεις μου δεν είχαν βάλει ακόμα το σύστημα.


----------



## Irini (Mar 16, 2011)

Χα! Εδώ δεν το έχω πετύχει να πω την αλήθεια (έχω να πατήσω πόδι κανα εξάμηνο τουλάχιστον όμως).


----------



## Immortalite (Mar 17, 2011)

Δυστυχώς τα κάνανε και στο Παρίσι αυτά οι μεγάλες αλυσίδες. Στα μικρά καφέ ήσουν ελεύθερος :)

Με γεια την αναβάθμιση!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Δεν είναι καινούργιο σύστημα. Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, η χρήση της τουαλέτας σε μία άλλη γνωστή αμερικάνικη αλυσίδα ταχυεστιατορίων προϋποθέτει το σκανάρισμα της απόδειξης σε ένα εξωτερικό μάτι προκειμένου να ανοίξει η πόρτα. Αυτό με την πληκτρολόγηση είναι προφανώς εξέλιξη του συστήματος.


Η εν λόγω αλυσίδα στο Μοναστηράκι το έχει το σύστημα με τον κωδικό εδώ και τριετία τουλάχστον. Όποτε το χρειάστηκα, και χωρίς να αγοράσω, ζήτησα από την ταμία να μου πει το νούμερο και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Αλλά ακόμη κι όταν _πρόκειται_ να αγοράσω, πάντα φυσικά το ζητάω προτού παραγγείλω (για να πλύνω χέρια κλπ) και ποτέ δεν υπήρξε θέμα.


----------

